# tivo in mexico?



## vic_9021 (Feb 7, 2009)

hello..
well my dad got a tivo series 2 from someone... 
dont really know it was used but whatever... 
since were in mexico i was wondering if there is a way to use it here?
without a cable box? a hack maybe? ​
soorry if i put this in the wrong place...


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

the TiVo for Mexico is a special unit with Spanish menus and it only works on Cablevision in Mexico City.

http://www.cablevision.net.mx/cobertura/tivo.html

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...lityhelp/CABLEVISION_TiVo_in_Mexico_City.html


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

An American TiVo really will not work there, at least like you would want.

It needs subscribed to record, and it does not provide Mexican guide data.

Talk of alternative guide data or service authorization is a forbidden topic here.


----------



## vic_9021 (Feb 7, 2009)

ahhh ok thanks...


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

If you have Directv service use Lorato, Texas Zipcode. or that of largest US city near you. You will have to set up the dish.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

You know? I thought about this some more and did some research. It IS possible to use a series 1 TiVo in Mexico and it's fairly easy to setup.

Check this out http://javier.rodriguez.org.mx/index.php/tivo-in-mexico-howto


----------

